# Getting myself a bigger lathe.



## Kaleb (Dec 2, 2011)

While I was planning a Saturday morning round of the local garage sales, I came across a classified ad in the paper for a 9" Hercus lathe selling for $850. So I went round to the property of the man selling it to inspect it, and after a bit of peering around, checking for slop and a test cut on a piece of bright mild steel, I was sold. It comes with a lot of the accesories, a stand and a basically brand new motor. I reckon I have done very well for that amount of money, as a brand new Hafco of that size would cost up to 3 grand or more. I'll be keeping my little Sieg for the time being for working on smaller parts that this one would have trouble with.


----------



## Jeremy_BP (Dec 2, 2011)

The hercus looks to be a nice machine. Nice find.
 th_wwp


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 3, 2011)

What no Picture, you cannot do that to Lathe Nut, come on give it up. :-\


----------



## Kaleb (Dec 3, 2011)

That's because I haven't got it home yet. That won't be happening until next weekend!


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice... As for as I know is is a SOuth bend look alike... So I'd say the price sounds good too... 
tom


----------



## tel (Dec 4, 2011)

What model Hercus Kaleb? The 'A' with the screwcutting box? If so you stole it! Thm:


----------



## tel (Dec 4, 2011)

ttrikalin  said:
			
		

> Nice... As for as I know is is a SOuth bend look alike... So I'd say the price sounds good too...
> tom



Not only a look alike - a direct copy (under license). All parts, as far as I am aware, are interchangeable.

One fact that is not so well known is that Hercus made all the metric SB9's and sent 'em over you you blokes.


----------



## Kaleb (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm bringing it home today! I'll be sure to post some pictures when it has arrived!


----------



## ShedBoy (Dec 9, 2011)

The standard in many government schools for many years. First lathe I ever used. Good score. Is it the original stand, the row of them we had at school had nice ornate stands made of cast iron with curved legs, looked like they were built for it. I started on them 21 years ago and my step child has now started on them. Looking forward to seeing it.
Brock


----------



## Kaleb (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay, here are some photos:

































Does anyone know what this attachment is and what it is used for?













It also came with the follow and steady rests, 2 extra 3-jaw chucks, a faceplate, 2 dead centres, a collet chuck with lots of matching collets, an extra tool holder, and some pieces of stock. All in all, I'm very pleased with it. Main items on the list for it are a 4-jaw chuck, a boring bar and a parting tool.


----------



## tel (Dec 10, 2011)

Taper turning attachment matey - bolts on to the back of the bed.

Nice machine tho' - an 'A', or is it a 'B' in pretty good nick by the look of it


----------



## Kaleb (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a model A (serial number 3110) built in 1950 (got the documentation to prove it!)


----------



## waynes world (Dec 10, 2011)

the tool post looks to have the cresent shape on the base uder the cutting tool holder they are fool proof to tool height setup qick and easy , i use them at tech school early 80's . 
i recomend you keep the little fella too for your fiddly small jobs as well and for second setups. now for the mill when your opportunity comes.


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 10, 2011)

You stroke a mighty nice deal, man. 

And the taper attachment often goes for thee digits on the fleabay...

bowing to your superior lathe-finding skills ;D ;D
 :bow: :bow:

take care, 
jealous tom in MA


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 10, 2011)

It appears that you have made a good purchase. That is a good lathe, I own the SB version with D-1 mounts. As stated, the tooling you got in the deal was a score. Level it up, and keep it well oiled and that beauty will be in service for years to come.

BC1
Jim


----------

